# Transformatori >  UKU-020

## Mairis

Varbūt kāds var pastāstīt, kas kurā galā nāk ārā Radiotehnikas UKU-020 trafam?
Un kurā galā jādod iekšā 220v?

----------


## Didzis

No UKU020 var dabūt 2 reiz 32V līdzstrāvu jeb divreiz 50W jaudu. Primārajā tinumā vienā sekcijā starp 1 un 2 izvadiem slēdz 110V un starp 1 un 3 izvadiem 127V. Saslēdz attiecīgi pirmās un otrās sekcijas 1 un 2 izvadus virknē un būs Tev 220V . 32V nāk ārā no 5 un 6 izvada. Vēl trafs dod + - 15V un 6,3V priekš lampiņām.

----------

